# Walgreens moving jaw skull mask



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi. Did anyone else see, or get this moving jaw skull mask from Walgreens? I need costume ideas, because Reaper has been done. Possibly pair it with a wig? What are your thoughts? https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/festive-voice-skeleton-mask/ID=prod6409822-product










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryVW (Sep 11, 2019)

Its kinda extravagant but maybe a Papa Emeritus











You can play around with that concept, its a lot of fun


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

With Papa you have 2 main versions Papa2 and Papa3 and then add in the Cardinal . Trick or Treat studios has quite a collection of ghost stuff even the Nameless Ghouls.


----------

